# Inter - Torino: 26 agosto 2018 ore 20:30 Tv e Streaming.



## admin (23 Agosto 2018)

Inter - Torino, partita della seconda giornata di Serie A 2018/2019 in programma domenica 26 agosto 2018 alle ore 20:30. Entrambe le squadre, sconfitte alla prima giornata, sono a zero punti.

Dove vedere Inter - Torino in tv?

Diretta su Sky ed in streaming sui servizi online dell'emittente a partire dalle ore 20:30

Seguiranno news e commenti


----------



## Tobi (23 Agosto 2018)

questa la vincono


----------



## Raryof (24 Agosto 2018)

Facile vittoria per l'Inter, non ho dubbi.
6-0.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Agosto 2018)

Il Torino è scarso forte, difficile che non vincano, in casa a maggior ragione.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Agosto 2018)

vittoria in scioltezza dell'inter.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Agosto 2018)

Come per il Sassuolo sarà un 2-0 facile . Gol di Maurino e del Toro


----------



## CarpeDiem (25 Agosto 2018)

L'inter deve vincere per forza altrimenti per Spalletti arriverà l'esonero


----------



## 666psycho (25 Agosto 2018)

Forza Toro!


----------



## Ruuddil23 (25 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Torino, partita della seconda giornata di Serie A 2018/2019 in programma domenica 26 agosto 2018 alle ore 20:30. Entrambe le squadre, sconfitte alla prima giornata, sono a zero punti.
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Torino in tv?
> 
> ...



Vabbè di che parliamo...l'Inter l'ha già vinta questa. Un'altra non vittoria metterebbe già in discussione Spalletti ed è fantascienza che accada. Mazzarri vittima sacrificale.


----------



## vannu994 (25 Agosto 2018)

Ragazzi l'inter deve vincere seriamente, sennò iniziano subito tutti con i processi ed è risaputo che sono una squadra che ci mette meno di niente ad entrare in crisi. C'è da dire che questi hanno fatto uno squadrone, sulla carta a mio modesto parere sono un bel po' avanti a noi, un'attacco con Perisic Icardi (Lautaro) Keita fa seriamente paura, altro che Suso Chalanoglu esterni.


----------



## odasensei (25 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Torino, partita della seconda giornata di Serie A 2018/2019 in programma domenica 26 agosto 2018 alle ore 20:30. Entrambe le squadre, sconfitte alla prima giornata, sono a zero punti.
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Torino in tv?
> 
> ...



Il Torino in trasferta è una delle squadre più odiose del campionato col suo 541 in fase di non possesso, per l'Inter non sarà una gara facile, anzi
Iago Falque se ripete la buona prova fatta contro la Roma può darle molto fastidio


----------



## iceman. (26 Agosto 2018)

Speriamo perdano, ce la giochiamo con due tra roma,lazio ed inter per il quarto posto.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (26 Agosto 2018)

La sto guardando su Dazn, ha appena segnato lautaro al 3’ , ma che super assist di modric.


----------



## Djici (26 Agosto 2018)




----------



## Moffus98 (26 Agosto 2018)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Speriamo perdano, ce la giochiamo con due tra roma,lazio ed inter per il quarto posto.



Ancora con la storia della Champions? Forse non vi è chiaro che anche quest'anno si arriva sesti, e l'Inter non appena inizia a carburare un pò ci stacca di 10 punti.


----------



## 7vinte (26 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Ancora con la storia della Champions? Forse non vi è chiaro che anche quest'anno si arriva sesti, e l'Inter non appena inizia a carburare un pò ci stacca di 10 punti.



Arriveremo quarti almeno. Fidatevi


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (26 Agosto 2018)

Forza Toro!


----------



## 7vinte (26 Agosto 2018)

Forza Toro!!!!


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (26 Agosto 2018)

Dormita colossale del Torino... Melme in vantaggio...


----------



## admin (26 Agosto 2018)

Finita


----------



## Pampu7 (26 Agosto 2018)

Differenze tra un esterno da 4-3-3 e suso


----------



## koti (26 Agosto 2018)

Che squadra inutile il Torino.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (26 Agosto 2018)

Non mi pare poi sto granché l'inter, eh... Però almeno passano il pallone in avanti...


----------



## Andre96 (26 Agosto 2018)

Il Torino sta riuscendo nell'impresa di far sembrare una squadra con un gioco osceno come l'Inter, il Barcellona.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (26 Agosto 2018)

Fuori Ansaldi


----------



## Andre96 (26 Agosto 2018)

Qualsiasi squadra di B giocherebbe meglio del Torino...schifosi.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Agosto 2018)

Non c'è proprio partita, che palle! Il Torino è veramente una cosa oscena.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Agosto 2018)

Torino materasso.


----------



## Andre96 (26 Agosto 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non c'è proprio partita, che palle! Il Torino è veramente una cosa oscena.





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Torino materasso.



Stanno letteralmente passeggiando questi ridicoli, mi raccomando poi contro di noi...


----------



## Davidoff (26 Agosto 2018)

Il Torino si sveglierà contro di noi, sicuro come la morte. Inter non straordinaria, ma almeno riescono a fare un minimo di gioco offensivo.


----------



## Andre96 (26 Agosto 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Il Torino si sveglierà contro di noi, sicuro come la morte. Inter non straordinaria, ma almeno riescono a fare un minimo di gioco offensivo.



Quando gli avversari, già scarsi di loro, fanno 0 pressing, riescono anche le giocate facili da allenamento e ti fanno sembrare che facciano chissà cosa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Agosto 2018)

Mamma mia scandalosi questi del Toino, contro di noi faranno la partita della vita .Contro le melme non superano la metà campo.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (26 Agosto 2018)

Mr 100 milioni se continua così Cairo lo venderà a 20...


----------



## Lambro (26 Agosto 2018)

Ma perchè tutte queste manie di complottismo?
Cioè contro di noi perchè mai dovrebbero giocare alla morte mentre contro l'inter misteriosamente dovrebbero smettere di giocare?
Non sarà che l'inter stasera li sta' stradominando sul piano fisico-tattico-tecnico-mentale?

Contro di noi fan i partitoni perchè giochiamo da molti anni sottoritmo con scarsa vocazione alla verticalità e vinciamo solo grazie a qualche fiammata qua e là, generalmente.

Il problema siamo noi, non scordiamocelo mai.


----------



## Boomer (26 Agosto 2018)

L' inter ha un allenatore preparato. Non è impeccabile , sbaglia delle partite anche lui ma è nettamente superiore al nostro.


----------



## Schism75 (26 Agosto 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Ma perchè tutte queste manie di complottismo?
> Cioè contro di noi perchè mai dovrebbero giocare alla morte mentre contro l'inter misteriosamente dovrebbero smettere di giocare?
> Non sarà che l'inter stasera li sta' stradominando sul piano fisico-tattico-tecnico-mentale?
> 
> ...



Perfetto.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (26 Agosto 2018)

Torino un attimino più incisivo in questo secondo tempo...

Se fanno un golletto, poi le melme se la fanno sotto...


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Agosto 2018)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Mr 100 milioni se continua così Cairo lo venderà a 20...



Mamma mia scarsissimo


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (26 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mamma mia scarsissimo



L'importante è che segni a queste melme


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Agosto 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Ma perchè tutte queste manie di complottismo?
> Cioè contro di noi perchè mai dovrebbero giocare alla morte mentre contro l'inter misteriosamente dovrebbero smettere di giocare?
> Non sarà che l'inter stasera li sta' stradominando sul piano fisico-tattico-tecnico-mentale?
> 
> ...



concordo.


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Agosto 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> L' inter ha un allenatore preparato. Non è impeccabile , sbaglia delle partite anche lui ma è nettamente superiore al nostro.



this.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (26 Agosto 2018)

2-1


----------



## fabri47 (26 Agosto 2018)

*2-2 Torino gol di Meite*


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (26 Agosto 2018)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Torino un attimino più incisivo in questo secondo tempo...
> 
> Se fanno un golletto, poi le melme se la fanno sotto...



Mi quoto da solo...

PAREGGIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## admin (26 Agosto 2018)

*Gooooolllllll

2-2*


----------



## fabri47 (26 Agosto 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *2-2 Torino gol di Meite*


Dai dai, sconfitta in rimonta pure a loro così stiamo pari  .


----------



## Pamparulez2 (26 Agosto 2018)

2-2 godo


----------



## Andre96 (26 Agosto 2018)

L'intensità fa, non dico tutto, ma davvero tanto...


----------



## koti (26 Agosto 2018)

Sto Meite, pagato due soldi, vale tre Bakayoko.


----------



## Lambro (26 Agosto 2018)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> L'intensità fa, non dico tutto, ma davvero tanto...



al giorno d'oggi 90%, la qualita' media si è alzata molto, tanto.
calata l'inter è salito il torino a dimostrazione che non vi sia nessun complotto o altro contro il milan ,bisogna dosare energie per bene durante una partita..anche mentali.


----------



## Andre96 (26 Agosto 2018)

Cosa si è mangiato Belotti...incredibile...


----------



## Pamparulez2 (26 Agosto 2018)

Partita molto aperta da quanto leggo


----------



## Schism75 (26 Agosto 2018)

Ma un giocatore come Meite, che aveva impressionato già alla prima, noi riusciremo a prenderlo?


----------



## Zenos (26 Agosto 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Sto Meite, pagato due soldi, vale tre Bakayoko.



Possibile che non si riesca più a prendere un crack a 2 soldi?ma la fitta rete di osservatori di preciso cosa fa?


----------



## 7vinte (26 Agosto 2018)

2-2 ottimo


----------



## Djici (26 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Possibile che non si riesca più a prendere un crack a 2 soldi?ma la fitta rete di osservatori di preciso cosa fa?



Osservano


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Agosto 2018)

Complimenti all'anti-juve
I tifosi dell'inter chiederanno la testa di Spalletti?


----------



## Pampu7 (26 Agosto 2018)

ecco dove andrà conte


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Agosto 2018)

Meno male che c'è l'Inter...


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Agosto 2018)

Esonero di Spalletti?


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (26 Agosto 2018)

Buon punto per i futuri campioni d'Italia del fenomeno lautaro martinez e keittàbaldè!


----------



## Pamparulez2 (26 Agosto 2018)

Bella figuruccia anche l’inter...


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Agosto 2018)

Il toro è una buona squadra quest'anno comunque, metteranno in difficoltà molte squadre.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Agosto 2018)

Non siamo soli in questo campionato, per fortuna. Anche se sono sicuro che si riprenderanno, noi con Gattuso non saprei.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Agosto 2018)

menomale che ci sono sempre loro a rallegrarmi la giornata. Che pagliacci


----------



## leviatano (26 Agosto 2018)

Noi e l'inter abbiamo lo stesso problema: L'allenatore.


----------



## davidelynch (26 Agosto 2018)

Va beh lucianone è sempre una garanzia.


----------



## Boomer (26 Agosto 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> L' inter ha un allenatore preparato. Non è impeccabile , sbaglia delle partite anche lui ma è nettamente superiore al nostro.



Mi autoquoto. Pazzesco come nel secondo tempo sia cambiato tutto. Non l'ho visto , recuperato il risultato solo ora.

Inter passano gli anni ma rimane una squadra ridicola. Avevo apprezzato tanto Spalletti alla Roma e all' Inter all'inizio e alla fine dell'anno scorso ma molti gli stanno addossando colpe. Evidentemente qualcosa c'è.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Agosto 2018)

Qui dentro c’e qualcuno che vorrebbe Spalletti al posto di Gattuso. Ma avete visto come tatticamente sono in campo ? Ridicoli


----------



## Gre-No-Li (26 Agosto 2018)

Povera Inter, almeno gli anni scorsi era campione d'agosto...quest'anno manco quello...eppure hanno comprato un fenomeno argentino...


----------



## leviatano (26 Agosto 2018)

Spalletti non sa leggere le partite quando è sotto pressione e questo per un allenatore è una zavorra gigante.


----------



## Miro (26 Agosto 2018)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Povera Inter, almeno gli anni scorsi era campione d'agosto...quest'anno manco quello...eppure hanno comprato un fenomeno argentino...



Calma, Martinez in due soli minuti di gioco ha fornito un pallone d'oro sprecato malamente da quell'asino di Icardi. Per il poco che l'ho visto mi sembra uno dei pochissimi da invidiare nella rosa dell'Inter.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Agosto 2018)

E gli interisti che dicono di questa difesa a tre improvvisata?


----------



## malos (26 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Qui dentro c’e qualcuno che vorrebbe Spalletti al posto di Gattuso. Ma avete visto come tatticamente sono in campo ? Ridicoli



Vabbè Gattuso qualcuno lo cambierebbe pure con una sedia dell'Ikea.


----------



## odasensei (26 Agosto 2018)

Li avevo lasciati sul 2-0 a fine primo tempo pensando fosse finita e invece...
Non mi aspettavo la rimonta Toro, anche perchè dietro l'Inter non aveva concesso nulla e invece
Ho visto ora i gol del Toro, grande Iago Falque


----------



## bmb (26 Agosto 2018)

Quanto sono ammirevoli ad aspettare i cugini in difficoltà.


----------



## Davidoff (26 Agosto 2018)

Appena visti gli highlights dei due gol del Torino, ma che lancio ha fatto Falque sul primo? Sottovalutatissimo sto giocatore, mi è sempre piaciuto. A quanto pare la corsa al quarto posto sarà all'insegna del "prima lei, prego", tipo quella che ci ha fatti arrivare sesti due anni fa.


----------



## goleador 70 (26 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> menomale che ci sono sempre loro a rallegrarmi la giornata. Che pagliacci



.


----------



## Pitermilanista (26 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Torino, partita della seconda giornata di Serie A 2018/2019 in programma domenica 26 agosto 2018 alle ore 20:30. Entrambe le squadre, sconfitte alla prima giornata, sono a zero punti.
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Torino in tv?
> 
> ...



Lo scrissi prima dell'inizio del campionato, la squadra che dobbiamo puntare per il quarto posto è l'Inter, poiché Napoli e Roma sono ancora di un altro pianeta.

Questa poi, con le fanfare e gli squilli di tromba estivi, ha tutti i prodromi della classica stagione interista da squadra delusione del campionato, come nel 1985/86, nel 1993/94, nel 1999/00, tutte annate in cui venivano dati per strafavoriti e poi a momenti non finivano in zona retrocessione...


----------



## Love (26 Agosto 2018)

questi stanno messi peggio di noi...ma si riprenderanno..


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Agosto 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Sto Meite, pagato due soldi, vale tre Bakayoko.



mamma mia se è vero. Ottimo prospetto. Pure il terzino di cui non ricordo il nome, sembra interessante.


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Qui dentro c’e qualcuno che vorrebbe Spalletti al posto di Gattuso. Ma avete visto come tatticamente sono in campo ? Ridicoli



spalletti però ogni anno dimostra che alla fine, di riffa o da raffa, il risultato lo ottiene. Poi a dirla tutta, il primo tempo, avevano dominato, il secondo sono proprio scomparsi sia fisicamente che mentalmente. Quanto meno un'impronta tattica è evidente da loro. Noi manco quella.


----------



## alcyppa (26 Agosto 2018)

leviatano ha scritto:


> Noi e l'inter abbiamo lo stesso problema: L'allenatore.



Già.

Speriamo non siano più furbi di noi e che vadano loro su Conte.


----------



## Andre96 (26 Agosto 2018)

Più che altro quest'anno hanno anche la Champions...


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Agosto 2018)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Più che altro quest'anno hanno anche la Champions...



speriamo che scoppino con il doppio impegno. Più squadre si suicidano, meglio è per noi.


----------



## Jino (26 Agosto 2018)

Parliamo tanto male di noi....che abbiamo perso 1 su 1...ma a NApoli...questi un punto in due gare con Toro e Sassuolo eh....


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Agosto 2018)

Non mi ricordo con quali utenti lo dicevamo nel forum qualche settimana fa, l'inter è forte ma ha poca qualità a metà campo, è una squadra che deve giocare a ritmo alto e con veemenza altrimenti fa difficoltà.

Rafihna e Cancelo sono due perdite non semplici da digerire, Spalletti ha bisogno di un po' di tempo per calibrare la squadra e cambiare la mentalità.


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non mi ricordo con quali utenti lo dicevamo nel forum qualche settimana fa, l'inter è forte ma ha poca qualità a metà campo, è una squadra che deve giocare a ritmo alto e con veemenza altrimenti fa difficoltà.
> 
> Rafihna e Cancelo sono due perdite non semplici da digerire, Spalletti ha bisogno di un po' di tempo per calibrare la squadra e cambiare la mentalità.



concordo assolutamente. IL loro centrocampo fa vomitare per caratteristiche, ma nonostante questo rimane più forte del nostro ahimé.


----------



## __king george__ (27 Agosto 2018)

su radio sportiva stasera parlavano della possibile "ombra di Conte" su Spalletti da domani….se va da loro e ce lo lasciamo fregare vuol dire che abbiamo una società di polli


----------



## Moffus98 (27 Agosto 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> su radio sportiva stasera parlavano della possibile "ombra di Conte" su Spalletti da domani….se va da loro e ce lo lasciamo fregare vuol dire che abbiamo una società di polli


 [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] cose ampiamente preventivate da tempo. Ma tanto noi abbiamo Gattuso.


----------



## Davidoff (27 Agosto 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> su radio sportiva stasera parlavano della possibile "ombra di Conte" su Spalletti da domani….se va da loro e ce lo lasciamo fregare vuol dire che abbiamo una società di polli



Matematico che vada da loro, sarebbe una mossa troppo intelligente prenderlo noi. Gattuso lo cambieranno forse a fine stagione, dopo che avrà fallito l'assalto al quarto posto.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Agosto 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> su radio sportiva stasera parlavano della possibile "ombra di Conte" su Spalletti da domani….se va da loro e ce lo lasciamo fregare vuol dire che abbiamo una società di polli



io purtroppo mi sono rassegnato. Difficilmente gattuso verrà esonerato, dovremmo fare veramente schifo. E sinceramente mi auguro di no.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (27 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (27 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] cose ampiamente preventivate da tempo. Ma tanto noi abbiamo Gattuso.





Davidoff ha scritto:


> Matematico che vada da loro, sarebbe una mossa troppo intelligente prenderlo noi. Gattuso lo cambieranno forse a fine stagione, dopo che avrà fallito l'assalto al quarto posto.





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> io purtroppo mi sono rassegnato. Difficilmente gattuso verrà esonerato, dovremmo fare veramente schifo. E sinceramente mi auguro di no.



ma cosa ci vedete voi in conte? è un altro catenacciaro ignobile,e gobbo nell'anima,non capisco perchè volete tanto uno che l'unica cosa che sa fare è difesa e contropiede. nel milan non avrebbe gli interpreti per farlo,e vi lamentereste dopo due partite della sua gestione.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (27 Agosto 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Vabbè di che parliamo...l'Inter l'ha già vinta questa. Un'altra non vittoria metterebbe già in discussione Spalletti ed è fantascienza che accada. Mazzarri vittima sacrificale.



Bene bene, finora due su due...i nostri poteri di gufatori non sono niente male eh


----------



## James45 (27 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Arriveremo quarti almeno. Fidatevi



"Arriverà SMS. Fidatevi" (cit.)


----------



## bmb (27 Agosto 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Parliamo tanto male di noi....che abbiamo perso 1 su 1...ma a NApoli...questi un punto in due gare con Toro e Sassuolo eh....



Il problema non è aver perso a Napoli, ma come lo abbiamo fatto.


----------



## Black (27 Agosto 2018)

per fortuna che quando le cose vanno male c'è sempre l'Inda a tirarci su il morale


----------



## fra29 (27 Agosto 2018)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> ma cosa ci vedete voi in conte? è un altro catenacciaro ignobile,e gobbo nell'anima,non capisco perchè volete tanto uno che l'unica cosa che sa fare è difesa e contropiede. nel milan non avrebbe gli interpreti per farlo,e vi lamentereste dopo due partite della sua gestione.



E tutto tranne che catenacciaro.. la pressione la fa in avanti, ha idee di calcio e almeno sa gestire un contropiede.
Rino è più della scuola Sonetti, Mazzone, ecc..


----------



## Davidoff (27 Agosto 2018)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> ma cosa ci vedete voi in conte? è un altro catenacciaro ignobile,e gobbo nell'anima,non capisco perchè volete tanto uno che l'unica cosa che sa fare è difesa e contropiede. nel milan non avrebbe gli interpreti per farlo,e vi lamentereste dopo due partite della sua gestione.



Meglio difesa e contropiede che difesa e basta come facciamo ora...Io mi sarei anche stufato dei vari Brocchi, Inzaghi, Gattuso, gente dal cuore rossonero e a cui sono enormemente grato ma che purtroppo è palesemente inadeguata ad allenarci, specialmente considerando che abbiamo una rosa mediocre che va organizzata al meglio. Conte sarebbe oro in questo momento, sticazzi della squadra che tifa.


----------



## impero rossonero (27 Agosto 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Meglio difesa e contropiede che difesa e basta come facciamo ora...Io mi sarei anche stufato dei vari Brocchi, Inzaghi, Gattuso, gente dal cuore rossonero e a cui sono enormemente grato ma che purtroppo è palesemente inadeguata ad allenarci, specialmente considerando che abbiamo una rosa mediocre che va organizzata al meglio. Conte sarebbe oro in questo momento, sticazzi della squadra che tifa.



sfondi una porta aperta... non ne posso piu' dei passaggi nella nostra area che non servono a niente e ci mettono in costante pericolo di prendere gol... mancanza assoluta di gioco , higuain costantemente solo li' davanti senza nessun pallone giocabile ....pena infinita e costante timore che prima o poi arrivi il gol dell'avversario... che poi ineluttabilmente arriva...


----------



## impero rossonero (27 Agosto 2018)

Black ha scritto:


> per fortuna che quando le cose vanno male c'è sempre l'Inda a tirarci su il morale



vero ... l'unica cosa positiva di questi 2 giorni...


----------

